# Sydney Angler Hairtail fishing weekend



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Havn't been to one, but have spoken to a few other groups from sites when they hold theres out on the water. If it is anything like these then there isn't alot of fishing involved :wink:

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never caught, or even seen a hairtail in the flesh, but they have always been fascintaing to me - the fact that they are only caught at night, the fact that they mostly swim vertically up and down, and all the articles which suggest tying a keyring above your rig so that you don't have to put your hands near the mouth when pulling them aboard. :shock:

Are there any Sydney AKFFers who are crazy enough to have a crack at hairtail from the yak (you know who you are Gatesy :wink: ).


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Been a member of SA and FR for a while now, so have read the previous hairtail sleepout reports. I don't remember a hairtail ever being caught on one. But they sound like fun.

Only downside is it's bloody cold.

At the lunch we had the other day someone mentioned it might be a good motherboat trip.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I have caught many hairtail from stinkboats many years ago , dont know the situation now , but frankly they used to be a pain in the arse, and they were all caught during daylight hours in coal and candle creek , they taste ok not as good as whiting or snapper and are not suited to lure fishing , as they just hang and mouth the bait ever so softly , it requires a hand held handline with constant checking to see if you have one of the ugly buggers on . You also loose a lot of terminal gear , as it will be bitten through without you knowing it


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm keen to give this a try. Not with the SA crew - nice guys and some serious fishos but their hairtail sleepouts are not about fishing.

Was thinking about this the other day after discussing it with Barry at the lunch. Need to find and reread Ken Alexander's excellent article on hairtail fishing as it should indicate a good time to give it a bash. As I remember, dusk till 9pm on the right moon is the preferred time. I'll be looking for an Akuna Bay launch and those hours should be tolerable.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

occy said:


> What do we do when we catch one of the ugly blighters Dave?


Firstly, make sure you're wearing one of these....


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Friend of mine was telling me about his hairtale fishing escapades in a small tinny - I think he said under tom ugly bridge but i cant remember. . They strike like a snake when brought into the boat (sounds like an old wives tale hey?:wink: ) and if you've ever seen them at a fishmongers - have a good look at their teeth :shock:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I have been in a tinny and seen them boated, but that was some 25 years ago. I'll have my anchor at the ready to brain them, should I be so lucky


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Bags not taking the hook outa this fellas mouth !!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have a look at http://www.fishraider.com.au/articles/hairtail/

What about Friday June 15th?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> What about Friday June 15th?


Dave noticed thats the black of the moon and thats when I had most success in the past at Coal and Candle, always had a key ring above the hook as mentioned above, and when the head was in sight grabbed it behind the head and slid into a hessian potato sack and let him thrash and also keeps the silver stuff to a minimum as its gets everywhere.

A bit of fun if they come on the bite


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep Richo we used to do the same with the bag, pull them in , hold them up so you can get a very firm eye popping grip behind the head, but we would then get the long nose pliers and attempt to remove the hook with the body of the hairtail in the bag,they have a very hard mouth structure, but still managed to get covered with silver, fished all over cowan for them , but the best spot was down towards the flats past akuna bay, if there in cowan , youll get them here, good luck , you can have them for mine, arsehole fish


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> past akuna bay, if there in cowan , youll get them here, good luck , you can have them for mine, arsehole fish


 :lol: :lol: Baz yes lively critters, I only ever fished them in Coal and Candle at the end, and Jeruselum Bay


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like there might be a plan coming together Dave.

Maybe we can talk Ken into bringing the mothership along as well.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont think you'l need the mother ship , as its shallow water fishing , and i really dont think they are around any more, very overrated fishing


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Count me in. I thought the best fishing was done at night in the creek for HT. We could always camp out up the creek and make a night and day of it. Either way I'm in.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Count me in. I thought the best fishing was done at night in the creek for HT. We could always camp out up the creek and make a night and day of it. Either way I'm in.


Yes, I'm just thinking of an evening session, launching from Akuna Bay. Short paddle, no need for a mothership. No camping spots around either. If you wanted to paddle around into Smiths Creek then you might be able to find a beach to camp on. No facilities though and no freshwater. Only permitted camping spot in Kurringgai Chase NP is the Basin Reserve on Pittwater - nowhere near the hairtail spots in nautical terms.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh well. Maybe just a night session minus the camping out.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldnt mind a night trip fishing for Jew under the bridge some time also.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> I wouldnt mind a night trip fishing for Jew under the bridge some time also.


Launching on the north side of the road bridge? Sounds like a goer. Which bridge fishes best?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Peril said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt mind a night trip fishing for Jew under the bridge some time also.
> ...


Not sure but I see the most boats under the railway bridge.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Railway bridge Dave, Lots of boat traffic anytime and 5knot currents. I don't think your meant to anchor there either, but my memory is not a hundred percent on that on it could be around the corner between Brooklyn and Dangar that your not allowed to anchor.

Heavly fished spot too.

An alternative for that is to hire a mother ship or talk Ken into it and heap up Mullet creek (north side of the rail bridge) has a combination of deep holes, mud flats and oyster leases. I have been eyeing it off for a while and it looks good.

I have caught Jew before under the Mooney Road bridge, launch anywhere off the bank there

Cheers Dave

Edit I have been reliable told of another spot up here on the CC for jews, kayak or small tinny access only, short paddle, maybe rather noisy around every hour or so :wink: but meant to be very productive


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys,
I'm up for a looney night hairtail (or Jew) expedition. Let's set a date (Friday the 15th June is fine for me at this point - I need a bit of notice to ensure I'm not working).


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Railway bridge Dave, Lots of boat traffic anytime and 5knot currents. I don't think your meant to anchor there either, but my memory is not a hundred percent on that on it could be around the corner between Brooklyn and Dangar that your not allowed to anchor.
> 
> Heavly fished spot too.


Plenty of people anchor under the railway and road bridges. Not sure if you are supposed to but it happens.

Only thing with the Hawkesbury is you really need to pick your tides as it can move pretty quickly and as Dave said there is a fair amount of traffic around those bridges even at night as they are well known jew spots. Just make sure you are well lit up.


----------

